# first wash of the RS



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

*first wash of the RS**updated wheels back on***

just got car back from full respray and gave it its first wash to get rid of the dust. engine bay was cleaned aswell as it was quite dirty


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love these RS's.

Looks beaut!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Top marks, looks like a really good respray, nice colour too. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks alright.

Pretty poo car tho.





















Obviously I'm joking, looks stunning matey should be proud.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly mate, must be very proud?


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

The bonnet vents look really good.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice mate.


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Colours?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking mate


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks superb.SJ.


----------



## Monchus (Jun 28, 2014)

Stunning car. I love all Focus I.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Stunning mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great colour...a beauty


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

absolutely stunning car mate


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

lovely mate


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Tidy! Love these.

Cheeky bit or Zircotec Performance White on the manifold? :thumb:


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

Den13 said:


> Colours?


Do you mean who painted it? If yes it was gibby that done it



JMorty said:


> Tidy! Love these.
> 
> Cheeky bit or Zircotec Performance White on the manifold? :thumb:


Mani was painted white when i bought the car but had went cream over time. Ive just went over it with some white vht paint. Heres a before and after


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Favourite car ever


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks pretty spectacular mate, very nice!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

dat manifold!!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Looks well..... :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mcdavep bonnet vents?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Mcdavep bonnet vents?


Sure is mate. Proper job





Couple more pics of pd fanimold and ap's






Interior




My wheels are away getting painted. Usually wears these but got the stds on just now


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Just stunning :doublesho what is the engine spec an bhp if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

andyrst said:


> Just stunning :doublesho what is the engine spec an bhp if you don't mind me asking?


Spec is
Pd manifold
Johnfrs hybrid turbo
Forge actuator
Boostjunky intercooler with spun housing
Group A relocation filter
Dw65 pump
Seimens deka 660cc injectors
Dpc stg4 mapped
Mongoose exhaust with decat
Forge recirc valve

Power is around 350-380bhp at 23psi of boost

Kw v3's sort the handling and ap 6 pots sort the braking.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

A very effective looking RS, nice


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome looking RS!


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome example of a car I have a massive soft spot for!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

He worked at the bodyshop that painted my RS


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> He worked at the bodyshop that painted my RS


Gibbys work is top notch. Best in the business


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely example. Definitely needs Silver wheels. Gains respect and admiration much more than the usual dark wheels. 

Great spec.


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

gally said:


> Lovely example. Definitely needs Silver wheels. Gains respect and admiration much more than the usual dark wheels.
> 
> Great spec.


my wheels are in getting refurbed just now,the black wheels are my winter wheels,which once i get my leggeras back will be going into get done silver. heres how it usually looks


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

That car is just awesome mate, would you sale it? I hope to buy one end summer,


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

:speechles


andyrst said:


> That car is just awesome mate, would you sale it? I hope to buy one end summer,


Thanks mate. Sorry not for sale mate
What you got the now an rst? Escort or fiesta?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You should be very proud. An extremely well looked after example 👍


----------



## WillH3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fantastic looking RS mate


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome bit of kit mate,real nice.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

What a machine, very nice finish.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. Never thought much about these cars until I've seen these pics. :doublesho


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Maybe just me, I prefer it with the silver wheels, a fine example, maybe hard to beat


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Maybe just me, I prefer it with the silver wheels, a fine example, maybe hard to beat


I prefer it on silver wheels aswell mate. Im not a black wheels fan but these were cheap wheels i bought to put on while my leggeras were getting refurbed. The stds will be going silver once ive got the leggs back on


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Cracking looking car mate, nice work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I think the black wheels go well with the blue paint work and tie in with the tinted windows and front splitter .
but if you don't like them like you have said then standard is the way forward:thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

one awesome bit of kit!!


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

leggeras back on


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

JamboRs said:


> My wheels are away getting painted. Usually wears these but got the stds on just now


 Those wheels look perfection on there.. I'm all for standard originals.. but these just look 100x better! Entire car is in Stunning condition.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

your car looks superb mate:thumb:I have the same wheels but the hlt version on my Impreza I was one of the first to have them in the UK,as i imported them from Italy 9 years ago and still have them,they have had a refresh done (refurb),but as old as they are they can still kick it with the newbie alloys of 2014.SJ.


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> your car looks superb mate:thumb:I have the same wheels but the hlt version on my Impreza I was one of the first to have them in the UK,as i imported them from Italy 9 years ago and still have them,they have had a refresh done (refurb),but as old as they are they can still kick it with the newbie alloys of 2014.SJ.


Yours look like ultraleggeras, mine are superleggeras. Similar though


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Woops!!!my mistake they are mate,they look so similar to the superleggeras,OZ make some excellent wheels both are lovely though:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Woops!!!my mistake they are mate,they look so similar to the superleggeras,OZ make some excellent wheels both are lovely though:thumb:.SJ.


Same wheel except your spokes go right to edge of wheel


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Like alot, your bonnet vents look so good they should have came like that standard.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

looking great mate!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks awesome. Love those wheels. Not biased at all.....


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

very nice indeed


----------

